# icq virus was tun



## windstille (27. Mai 2010)

ich habe volgendes problem und zwar habe icq auf meinen Läptop. wenn ich schreibe gehen auf einmal die fenster zu und es werden neue fenster geöfnet mit einen link und dabei steht noch schaut euch das neue foto von mir an. aber dieser link ist beim genaueren betrachten kein bild man kann es zwar aufmachen und speichern aber damit hat man wie ich bissher rausgefunden habe den virus auf seinen pc. ich bin am verzweifeln ich weiß nicht was ich jetzt machen soll. kennt des jemand und kann mir helfen dies zu beseiteigen den ich bin im moment mit meinem wissen am ende.
ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann. 
windstille


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. Mai 2010)

Ich würde dir gerne helfen, aber es fällt mir außerordentlich schwer, deine durchgehende
Kleinschreibung und die fehlenden Satzzeichen zu einem nachvollziehbarem Gebilde
zusammenzusetzen.

Also schreib es bitte noch mal in verständlichem Satzbau. Danke.


----------



## MiMaBe (27. Mai 2010)

Ich hab den Text mal übersetzt  



> Ich habe volgendes Problehm, und zwar habe ich ICQ auf meinem Laptop.
> Wenn ich  online bin, gehen auf einmal die Fenster zu bez. es öffnen sich neue Fenster mit einem Text alla:
> _ schaut euch das neue foto von mir an
> http://xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/sowiso.php........_
> ...




Lösung hab ich aber grad keine, 
und sie is n DAU, also is platt machen und neu aufsetzen wohl ned grad die Top Idee denk ich ma.

@Markus Kolletzky
stammst du noch aus den USer Groups vor dem Ehwigen September?
Ich selbst habs leider nicht mer erleben dürfen dass es mal noch zivilisiert im Internet zu und her ging.
Leider nur gelesen, aber muss Traumhaft gewesen sein.

MfG
euer MiMaBe


----------



## Bratkartoffel (28. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen,

den Virus hatte ich auch vor kurzem mal testweise in einer VM installiert (ja so was mach ich )

Um es knapp zu sagen:
Vor ein paar Wochen war die Chance den Virus ohne Neuinstallation zu entfernen relativ gering, weil er von den meisten Virenscannern nicht mal erkannt wurde. Jetzt sieht die Sache auch nicht recht viel besser aus, er wird zwar erkannt, aber die meisten können ihn nicht automatisch entfernen. Die Entfernung per Hand ist schwierig, der Aufwand wäre um ein vielfaches höher als eine Neuinstallation. Im Chip Forum findet man aber eine Anleitung, was man bei dem Virus machen kann, inklusive einer Anleitung wie ihr das System neu aufsetzen könnt. (klick)


Gruß
BK


----------



## windstille (28. Mai 2010)

danke für den link ich werde es heute abend einmal versuchen ob es glappt. ich knuddele dich und ganz liebes danke schön.


----------



## windstille (30. Mai 2010)

So nun war ich ein paar tage nicht mehr on mit meim Läpop nun verschickt er diese Links plötzlich nicht mehr. Bisher bin ich 30 min on ohne das dieser link nicht mehr verschickt wurde. kann es sein das dieser vierus von einer Internetleitung zugriff hatte auf meinem Läptop? da ich im Moment von wo anderst im Internet bin. 
Ist der Virus dennoch vorhanden?
Ich kenne mich bisher mit solchen sachen nicht gut aus, deshalb entschuldige ich mich im vorraus wenn die Frage irgentwie blöd ist 
Was meint ihr was ich nun machen sollte.
liebe Grüße windstille


oki es ist doch noch hier der virus. somit hat sich die frage erledigt.


----------

